# Roland Print profile for Sisser ColorPrint PU



## acreativedesigns (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all. New to heat transfers in general but just dove in and purchased a small roll of Sisser ColorPrint PU that should be here in the next couple days. What is the best profile to use on a Roland SP (I think it is) 540 for this material?

Also once printed how long should it gas out before masking with the transfer tape? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ZachEllsworth (Dec 2, 2005)

If you are using the latest version of VersaWorks as your RIP, you should be able to use the HTM (Heat Transfer Media) profile or the THT (Textile Heat Transfer) profile. As long as your heater control settings are set to use "default media settings", you shouldn't have to wait after printing to cut and mask your designs.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I always recommend that you wait at least 30 minutes prior to masking - especially if you have heavy coverage of ink or darker colors. This allows the solvent to gas off more and prevent the ink from transferring to the mask.

Quickprint profile works well for that media also. You can download it on the MyVersacamm.com - A Digital Printing Network site - you have to be a member before the downloads are available though.


----------



## Mofreds (Nov 27, 2010)

You may download Roland profiles directly from the siser website.


----------



## acreativedesigns (Sep 22, 2013)

ZachEllsworth said:


> If you are using the latest version of VersaWorks as your RIP, you should be able to use the HTM (Heat Transfer Media) profile or the THT (Textile Heat Transfer) profile. As long as your heater control settings are set to use "default media settings", you shouldn't have to wait after printing to cut and mask your designs.


Is there much difference between the HTM snd the THT? 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Brett Murray (Jun 13, 2013)

With the ColorPrint PU I like to use the TTRH ( Garment Heat Transfer) Profile in VersaWorks. I change the color management to MAX Impact and have seen no adverse affects. 

With my print heat settings at 45 deg C and Dry settings at 50 deg C You can print, mask, and apply right away.

Please call me if you have any questions on the material. 

586-203-8171

Thanks, 

Brett
Siser NA Tech Support


----------



## acreativedesigns (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Brett.

Now a new question for you. I am using TTD mask (I believe is what it is called) that I got in my starter kit. How long can I leave the images masked before transferring? If I know I have an event coming up and I want to print some a couple days in advance but not transfer to avoid unneeded sized shirts being "wasted" will this work or do they need to be immediately transferred? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## brixen (Jun 27, 2013)

I've had prints with film on, laying around for customers for weeks without a problem.. - But another problem you will find with the PU FILM is that the cut from you Roland needs to be VERY good and have the EXACT right pressure.. too much and its impossible to get the PU film off its back-liner, and to little, well, of course thats a problem too, then your design isn't cut.. I have used alot of PU, today we are going with something different, . I believe the PU is the nicest of them all ,but incredible hard to get to work, so we switched to something else.. 

good luck.


----------



## Richardrich (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi have been trying both the profiles suggested, and in both cases the black comes out, well not black.
Please help
Using sp540v


----------



## jimithegreek (Jan 10, 2011)

What did you switch to?


----------

